# Only One



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi All, long time since I've been on...for those who don't know me I bought Silkie eggs on EBay and hatched them...very stressful! I ended up with 1 gorgeous Rooster Charlie and 4 very sweet hens...Poutine, Snookie, Elvis and Leroy. I didn't know their sex when I hatched them!  They recently started sitting on their eggs and since early June Poutine has been sitting on many eggs...when I say many it's in the 20's. Every now and then I candle them and discard the clear ones. One chick hatched 2 weeks ago and I've found 2 dead ones...what is going on? Why are they dying? I'm so sad...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

This is her first year hatching, right ? So one issue could be its her first year and she will get better, another could be the number of eggs she was on. With that many eggs not all the eggs can get to the temp they need to be or be turned like they need to be.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

So should I discard the rest of the eggs? What if they are ready to hatch?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I leave them with the broody for a couple extra days. Just this morning I tossed my broodies eggs, I let her sit an extra 3 days after the first two hatched . Once I got in there I could tell they were bad, they were starting to stink.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't smell anything, today one of the eggs looked "crushed" I can see the chick inside. I took it out and as I was walking to dispose of it, it moved! It's alive!! I quickly put it back and mama is sitting on it....!


----------

